# Which country is do you think cleanest?



## owenowen

which country?


----------



## Hollandski_KGB

SIngapore


----------



## Poryaa

North Korea. It has the cleanest air in the world.


----------



## normandb

Luxembourg


----------



## skokster123

Japan


----------



## Ashok

Singapore, Germany, Swiss, Canada


----------



## hkskyline

Japan is very clean and orderly.


----------



## KIWIKAAS

Bhutan

Tokolau
Kirabati
Pitcairn


----------



## Skaros

A better definition of the word "cleanest" ?

Clean streets?
Clean atmosphere?
Clean sea and lakes?
Unpolluted ground?


----------



## 909

Not the Netherlands, which i find quite dirty. People dumping their trash anywhere.


----------



## KIWIKAAS

Skaros said:


> A better definition of the word "cleanest" ?
> 
> Clean streets?
> Clean atmosphere?
> Clean sea and lakes?
> Unpolluted ground?


Or per capita emissions, etc.

The 4 least clean countries based on per capita CO2 emmitions are:
The United States
Australia
New Zealand
Canada


----------



## KIWIKAAS

909 said:


> Not the Netherlands, which i find quite dirty. People dumping their trash anywhere.


Netherlands, the dog shit capital of the world. It's everywhere.


----------



## 909

Netherlands, where everbody complains about it and nobody takes care about it...


----------



## tq

defenetly Singapore.


----------



## carecife

Singapore


----------



## Guest

Melbourne..i don't even want to start saying why! My list would go on forever


----------



## AdamT

Sweden of course!


----------



## CborG

Since when is Melbourne a country? :weirdo:


----------



## aussiescraperman

well singapore just cheats...it's only one city...(anyone can keep a tiny island clean) :runaway:


----------



## SebasvandenBrink

Greenland


----------



## Schamu

Belgium !!!


----------



## Ringil

Finland?


----------



## fertek

New Zealand


----------



## raymond_tung88

I'd say Japan in terms of the culture's hygiene. 

For cleanliness in countries, I'd say Singapore (even if its really small)...


----------



## 1822

> well singapore just cheats...it's only one city...(anyone can keep a tiny island clean)


whats the diff? every city in the world manages itself more or less. you dont depend on perth's govt to clean your city do you?


----------



## [email protected]

ILOVEMTL said:


> ...Germany...


???
Do you really think that all the country is clean ?


----------



## doxul

*From the pictures ....maybe is LIBYA ??? *


----------



## NY1

Singapore and Japan! When it comes to dirtiest and poorly maintained streets the US is up there considering how wealthy we are.


----------



## atoom

North Korea


----------



## zergcerebrates

Singapore cleanest


----------



## Hed Kandi

luxembourg


----------



## Rachmaninov

Switzerland


----------



## Bibelo

909 said:


> Not the Netherlands, which i find quite dirty. People dumping their trash anywhere.


yeah, somebody from Germany had to explain what a garbage can was, never heard of it before! Fascinating invention though, should use it...if I had the money for it.


----------



## Allan

iceland


----------



## Jonesy55

Slovenia looked very clean to me when I visited, very much like clean places in Germany in many respects.

The UK is generally pretty clean in rural areas and prosperous small towns but some of our big cities are terrible for litter, chewing gum, graffiti etc hno:


----------



## AMS guy

In Europe it will be Scandinavian countries and Switzerland.


----------



## katatonic

toronto's not bad


----------



## Anniyan

*New Zealand*

even olympic medalist were not allowed to bring home the crown made of grass ( sorry i donno the exact name in english ) stating the cleanliness


----------



## Chad

Some those countries in Scandi.....Singapore.....Switzerland?


----------



## Hviid

countries like Iceland and Greenland are defidentally cleaner than Scandinavian or North American countries.. just because of the fact that they have pretty much no population (compared to ours).. They have a lot less pollution, garbage thrown on the ground/streets, etc...


----------



## Joshapd

Singapore and Japan


----------



## Guest

Switzerland!


----------



## emilreza

indonesia is clean jakarta


----------



## BermudaTriangle

It has to be Japan.


----------



## Nicolás

Norway


----------



## mark1100

melbourne isnt clean

they have birds inside mc donalds wich sh** in my coke !


----------



## Nicolás

^^ I think McDonalds makes this city dirty, not the birds which are nature :laugh:


----------



## RoM

Schamu said:


> Belgium !!!


Who are you kidding? have you been to brussles lately? 
Luxembourg is probably the cleanest nation i have visited


----------



## hkskyline

Japan


----------



## Chilenofuturista

Definitely Chile.


----------



## gronier

Definetely not the US.


----------



## Monkey

Finland


----------



## Luka Trieste+Wroclaw

Japan :yes:


----------



## Red aRRow

Finland and Singapore.


----------



## BermudaTriangle

China.


----------



## DrasQue

I think it is Ankara but you askin the country if you ask city it is Ankara but if you ask the country it is Japan...


----------



## FREKI

SebasvandenBrink said:


> Greenland


And that would be Denmark... and while Greenland is clean it's also home a pretty big NATO airbase ( Thule ) and had some unfortunatly problems with nuclear material when a US nuclear armed plane crasched in 1968 :bash: 
And the rest of Denmark can't compete with our brothers in the north


I would personly go with Norway or Iceland


----------



## Manila-X

1) Singapore
2) Japan
3) South Korea

I would consider North Korea very clean as well!


----------



## digili_man

imo, it is iceland.


----------



## blue79

Singapore and Japan


----------



## Neutral!

I think it's Japan. I used to watch Japanese sitcoms and remember how schoolchildren had to clean their classrooms and such.

:2cents:


----------



## sravan2569

singapore


----------



## Very Controversial

German cities.


----------



## ignoramus

sravan2569 said:


> singapore


Singapore is indeed cleaner than most other cities of its size, especially in the city center. But do note that contrary to popular belief, its not PERFECTLY CLEAN and can get quite dirty in the suburbs. It does not have clean energy sources like hydroelectricity and solar power due to geographical, cost and land constraints. But it is trying to get the recycling rate higher and pollution from power generated from oil and natural gas is kept to the bare minimum. Its doing a good job or being clean, but it could be cleaner.

IMO Japanese cities are cleaner, or is that just a misconception??? Taiwanese impress me with their recycling habits.


----------



## Andrew

oliver999 said:


> all developed country are all clean.


Not true at all! Most developed countries are cleaner than most developing countries but make no mistake there are some very dirty places in developed countries.


----------



## ajmstilt

oliver999 said:


> all developed country are all clean.



The US is developed but far far from clean. New Orleans, Gary, Buffalo, Phoenix, Houston, yeah we aint clean.

and For the population I'd have to say Japan as well. Tokyo with it's millions upon millions is astonishingly clean.


----------



## ROYU

I gotta said Japan is impresively clean for its population.


----------



## silly thing

singapore and japan


----------



## -Corey-

Frungy said:


> Here's another train cleanliness story from Japan-
> 
> I was riding the Inokashira Line in Tokyo at night and a drunk passenger pukes on the seat cushion. Ugh. Someone tells the station attendant at the next stop, but they have to keep the train moving. Two stations later, 4 train workers get on board, clean the vomit area, and unhinge the seat while the train continues along. Then at the next stop there's 4 more workers waiting with an extra seat cushion and they install it quickly. Within 4 stops, they cleaned and replaced the mess all while the train was kept on schedule.


eww


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I think Singapore or Switzerland.


----------



## Xusein

Singapore is probably the cleanest country on earth...

Dirtiest? Somalia...:lol:


----------



## JoSin

Singapore for small country and Japan for large country I guess. Japan really did a good job in cleaniness. Such a huge city like Tokyo and I dont think there are as many dustbins as there are in smaller singapore but the people there really know how to keep their country clean and thats really impressive.


----------



## hkskyline

Japan, and Scandinavian countries for sustainable development. It's not just what's on the streets, but also how they consume resources.


----------



## eomer

owenowen said:


> which country?


Switzerland


----------



## Mr Bricks

I´d guess Finland, Sweden and Norway are the cleanest countries on earth.


----------



## alsen

definitely Japan


----------



## oz.fil

Zelaya said:


> I think it's Japan. I used to watch Japanese sitcoms and remember how schoolchildren had to clean their classrooms and such.
> 
> :2cents:


yeh, they clean the whole school after school, theyre all assigned different rooms and assigned whether to vacum, mop etc... lols i know cuz ive been in a jap school, i just have to say, not all cities in japan are clean, i agree that tokyo is very clean, but osaka... dirty dirty place!!! never thought osaka would be dirty, but trust me it is! and most train stations are pretty old, dusty and dirty!! i mean the platforms!

i would say that australia would be the cleanest country... and the cleanest city would probably have to be adelaide or melbourne!


----------



## Elsongs

snot said:


> :weird:
> I hope you're joking! Some Belgian cities are 'clean' But Antwerp, Brussels, Liège or Charleroi are not that clean!
> And Belgian still has a lot of heavy industries and very polluted air, the urban planning is very chaotic!


Yeah, I've been to Brussels which I thought was very grimy, yet I still felt very safe there.


----------



## Elsongs

I think Singapore is clean too, but having been threre twice myself, I can say that the cleanliness aspect is more perception. There ARE some pretty grimy side streets there, I do see litter on the ground, and I have seen people spitting too (gasp!) Yes there are no slums, and homeless are not commonly found, but once you visit there and see all the areas, it's not AS clean as one might expect it to be.

I do think though that Singapore is a city that knows how to balance the urban with the natural. It does know how to integrate trees and the tropical climate into the metropolis, rather than fighting it off. I think that aspect is more remarkable than its percieved cleanliness.

I also think Singapore has the best food in the world!!!!


----------



## ejd03

north korea is really clean..
omg.. no garbages (Kim rules), clean air.. no dirty particles anywhere..


----------



## Sinjin P.

Singapore, Japan, North Korea, Canada and Germany


----------



## Novak

Norway, Finland, Singapore.


----------



## Halawala

Singapore, maybe Dubai (UAE)


----------



## KB

Most probably japan.


----------



## Elsongs

ejd03 said:


> north korea is really clean..
> omg.. no garbages (Kim rules), clean air.. no dirty particles anywhere..


No freedom either


----------



## Ted Ward

I do wonder how many people here who vote for singapore have actually visited the place - when i last went there the place was full of discarded cigarettes - everywhere.


----------



## Audiomuse

1 Germany
2 Switzerland
3 Norway
5Sweden
6 South Korea
7USA
8 Japan
9 Singapore
10Canada
others worth mentioning: Belgium, Finland, North Korea (clean but ugly), Netherlands, and UAE. South Africa is probably one of the cleanest African countries with Tunisia and Algeria close behind.


----------



## Audiomuse

The dirtiest countries: Angola, Niger, Somalia, Mali, India, Mexico, and China. China is improving though. Its disgusting seeing mom's letting their little children drop there feces all over the streets. You lose your appetite before you step into a restaurant. (Which they probably don't wash there hands)


----------



## Ohno

macon4ever said:


> The dirtiest countries: Angola, Niger, Somalia, Mali, India, Mexico, and China. China is improving though. Its disgusting seeing mom's letting their little children drop there feces all over the streets. You lose your appetite before you step into a restaurant. (Which they probably don't wash there hands)



Man, Does your mom know that Chinese people have the habit washing hands before and after three meals? You again apply one ocassional case to generalize about the whole China, and put China into the last one of the list. It is the Korean habit to do this always?


----------



## Ohno

Cleanest: 
Asia---- Japan and Singapore
North America----Canada
Europe---Don't know, ( Never been to Europe)


----------



## Marek.kvackaj

for Europe I guess its Scandinavian coutries due people nature, and enviroment us well...probably i would say Norway....


----------



## Andrew

macon4ever said:


> The dirtiest countries: Angola, Niger, Somalia, Mali, India, Mexico, and China. China is improving though. Its disgusting seeing mom's letting their little children drop there feces all over the streets. You lose your appetite before you step into a restaurant. (Which they probably don't wash there hands)


Most of the places I visited in China weren't that bad. In the bigger cities there's a problem with air pollution but in general the streets are clean enough. Of course there are certain cities worse than others and even in the cleanest Chinese cities there are dirty areas but on the whole I didn't think China was any worse litterwise than any other developing country I've visited. I thought Malaysia, for example, was worse with regards to street cleanliness.

Anyway, this thread's not about the dirtiest country in the world it's about the cleanest. Personally I'd put Japan and Singapre at the top of that list with Korea close behind.


----------



## van_gogh

I would say Japan.(althought it could get quite dirty on weekends in Roppongi and Shibuya at around 4:00am or 5:00am)

Lots of ppl mentioned Japan's popuation and density. The reason why I am impressed by Japan is that you can't find garbage bins anywhere in Tokyo. Seriously, they do not exsist. Yet, the streets are so clean. I always wonder what they do with the garbage. Apparently, they(the ladies) just put garbage in their expensive Louis Vuitton hand bags.


----------



## chico_pastor

Switzerland... It is incredibly clean!


----------



## DG

Singapore and Dubai (as an Emirate)


----------



## Vapour

van_gogh said:


> I always wonder what they do with the garbage.


Actually the answer is very simple. When I buy a snack at a convenience store, I try to dump the garbage in the bins (every store has several) of the next _conbini_ I come across with, there're thousands of them. In the event I don't find any, I just keep the garbage in the bag you get with your purchase. Easy huh.


----------



## Nicolás

macon4ever said:


> 1 Germany


never ever


----------



## NorthWesternGuy

Norway
Iceland
Danmark
Sweden
Finland
Switzerland
Luxembourg
Ireland?
Germany?


----------



## Guest

chico_pastor said:


> Switzerland... It is incredibly clean!


I agree, and so is Singapore!


----------



## DiggerD21

Inlandsvägen said:


> never ever


For sure not the cleanest country. But at least in case of Hamburg many foreign visitors told me they were impressed by the clean streets in Hamburg (although they are not THAT clean).


----------



## vtower

van_gogh said:


> The reason why I am impressed by Japan is that you can't find garbage bins anywhere in Tokyo. Seriously, they do not exsist. Yet, the streets are so clean. I always wonder what they do with the garbage. Apparently, they(the ladies) just put garbage in their expensive Louis Vuitton hand bags.


Do you know where the garbages are? Well you've already seen them.


----------



## yusef

Qatar
Kuwait
UAE
Bahrain
Singapore
Japan


----------



## Andrew

I don't remember having trouble finding rubbish bins walking around Tokyo


----------



## cinosanap

Germany. The people are so obediant.
As soon as you step over the border into France you get hit in the face by a wrapper of somesort...


----------



## _BPS_

doxul said:


> *From the pictures ....maybe is LIBYA ??? *


I've seen dirtier streets in NYC.


----------



## vtower

cinosanap said:


> Germany. The people are so obediant.
> As soon as you step over the border into France you get hit in the face by a wrapper of somesort...


Zat ist zo true. Howefer, being obediant doesn't necessarily mean ze kountry ist klean. Germany ist fery funky you know. I saw ze folks often Scheissen on ze streets. hno:


----------



## Crispy

KIWIKAAS said:


> Netherlands, the dog shit capital of the world. It's everywhere.



Thank you for this about the Netherlands. I'll avoid going there. Dog shit contains about 333-times more strep bacteria per gram than does human shit. Dogs eat shit & carrion & often lick asses, so it's no wonder. Now, back to the cleanest city: Vancouver, BC is certainly up there, as is Auckland, NZ, I've heard.


----------



## Chicagoago

Sweden was the cleanest I've seen.


----------



## moreless

switzerland has very good cleaning services. i spent there one year. every morning my sleep was interupted by vacume-cleaning-vechicle. cities are very clean durnig the day. during weekends after the parties streets are covered with all kind of garbages. people break bottles, throw kebab papers and such, all end up on streets. before sunrise it is all cleaned up. 

my city, warsaw is considered as very dirty. i never dont see cleaning service often. it is also not acceptable to leave garbage on the street...


----------



## Crispy

macon4ever said:


> The dirtiest countries: Angola, Niger, Somalia, Mali, India, Mexico, and China. China is improving though. Its disgusting seeing mom's letting their little children drop there feces all over the streets. You lose your appetite before you step into a restaurant. (Which they probably don't wash there hands)



I suppose you think kid's shit is bad and dog shit isn't? Dog shit contains far more bacteria that human shit (over 300-times more strep, for example), and America cities are full of dog shit; whereas, China doesn't have that problem. I'll take kid's shit anytime over dog shit. Judge not lest ye also be judged.


----------



## -Corey-

Crispy said:


> I suppose you think kid's shit is bad and dog shit isn't? Dog shit contains far more bacteria that human shit (over 300-times more strep, for example), and America cities are full of dog shit; whereas, China doesn't have that problem. I'll take kid's shit anytime over dog shit. Judge not lest ye also be judged.


Yeah.. they dont have dogs because they eat them.. hno:


----------



## Skyprince

Japan and Oman.

Guys, have you ever been to Oman, a very underrated country of the Middle East ? It`s superbly clean; you will never find trash on the streets, in fact Muscat is the cleanest city I`ve ever been in my whole life ( Ive been to 58 countries )


----------



## Overground

I lived several years in Japan and though the cities may be clean and they mop up spills on trains, the countryside can be quite different. It's not uncommon to see rubbish in streams or rivers in the country. Mostly what I saw were blue plastic bags that farmers use that would be hanging off riverside trees or shrubs. This wasn't isolated but was quite common everywhere. I've seen things like refrigerators and other appliances dumped beside rivers or just sitting in the middle of nowhere. 

I went to a famous temple on the top of a small mountain once and to my surprise I saw what must of have been several years worth of garbage bags strewn down the side of the mountain behind the temple. Beaches are another story. The amount of rubbish I've seen on beaches in Japan blew my mind away and also of anyone else that have seen my pictures of them. Japan would certainly not be on my list as the country that is the cleanest.


----------



## Neutral!

oz.fil said:


> yeh, they clean the whole school after school, theyre all assigned different rooms and assigned whether to vacum, mop etc... lols i know cuz ive been in a jap school, i just have to say, not all cities in japan are clean, i agree that tokyo is very clean, but osaka... dirty dirty place!!! never thought osaka would be dirty, but trust me it is! and most train stations are pretty old, dusty and dirty!! i mean the platforms!
> 
> i would say that australia would be the cleanest country... and the cleanest city would probably have to be adelaide or melbourne!


Intersting to know, is it true that they throw away relatively new and valuable things over there? Because they usually get the latest gadgets or items.


----------



## paradyto

Singapore


----------



## Saigoneseguy

SIngapore Germany Finland, Sweden, VAtican city Japan, Switzerland.


----------



## builder1010

Elsongs said:


> I think Singapore is clean too, but having been threre twice myself, I can say that the cleanliness aspect is more perception. There ARE some pretty grimy side streets there, I do see litter on the ground, and I have seen people spitting too (gasp!) Yes there are no slums, and homeless are not commonly found, but once you visit there and see all the areas, it's not AS clean as one might expect it to be.
> 
> I do think though that Singapore is a city that knows how to balance the urban with the natural. It does know how to integrate trees and the tropical climate into the metropolis, rather than fighting it off. I think that aspect is more remarkable than its percieved cleanliness.
> 
> I also think Singapore has the best food in the world!!!!



To be honest, being a Singaporean, I would agree with it.
Although we are famous for clean and green, there is more we can do.
We can learn from Germany, their recycling lifestyle. Japan, their efficient cleanliness society.

All in all, from the places I have gone to, I can safely and proudly says, I am fortunate to be in Clean and Green Singapore. Not the cleanest, but cleaner than most countries.

P.S. Of cos, Singapore Food is one of the Best!


----------



## Ohno

alex537 said:


> Yeah.. they dont have dogs because they eat them.. hno:


Yeah what? Not Chinese, but the koreans eat dog.


----------



## Ohno

Crispy said:


> I suppose you think kid's shit is bad and dog shit isn't? Dog shit contains far more bacteria that human shit (over 300-times more strep, for example), and America cities are full of dog shit; whereas, China doesn't have that problem. I'll take kid's shit anytime over dog shit. Judge not lest ye also be judged.


You know macon4ever is a korean, so he won't mention dog shit.


----------



## Ohno

builder1010 said:


> To be honest, being a Singaporean, I would agree with it.
> Although we are famous for clean and green, there is more we can do.
> We can learn from Germany, their recycling lifestyle. Japan, their efficient cleanliness society.
> 
> All in all, from the places I have gone to, I can safely and proudly says, I am fortunate to be in Clean and Green Singapore. Not the cleanest, but cleaner than most countries.
> 
> P.S. Of cos, Singapore Food is one of the Best!


I am not sure if Singapore food is one of the best. But Singapore's cleaness is maintained by strick laws and rules. It is a good part other countries should learn.


----------



## steric

isaidso said:


> Depends on what you consider clean. If your homes and streets are spotless, but you are a huge producer of garbage, toxins, and carbon emissions are you clean or dirty?
> 
> I'd say dirty, so my answer would probably be some place like Fiji or Mauritius.


Good point, although Japan is what I'd consider one of the cleanest looking, they generate a lot of garbage wrapping things like bananas in cellophane. But they still didn't make the top 4 according to this

1. United States, 720 kg of trash per person
2. Canada, 675 kg of trash per person
3. Norway, 630 kg of trash per person
4. Mexico, 300 kg of trash person

So in that spirit, I'll go with Bhutan. Their sustainable forest approach is: wait until the tree dies on its own and then harvest it, they were also one of the last nations in the world to get cable tv.


----------



## Zaki

steric said:


> Good point, although Japan is what I'd consider one of the cleanest looking, they generate a lot of garbage wrapping things like bananas in cellophane. But they still didn't make the top 4 according to this
> 
> 1. United States, 720 kg of trash per person
> 2. Canada, 675 kg of trash per person
> 3. Norway, 630 kg of trash per person
> 4. Mexico, 300 kg of trash person
> 
> So in that spirit, I'll go with Bhutan. Their sustainable forest approach is: wait until the tree dies on its own and then harvest it, they were also one of the last nations in the world to get cable tv.


In that sense you are right. Though Bhutan may not look as clean as Singapore or Japan, in purely numbers terms they are the world's cleanest and have the most sustainable model. Also they weren't just one of the last, they were the last


----------



## RawLee

steric said:


> Good point, although Japan is what I'd consider one of the cleanest looking, they generate a lot of garbage wrapping things like bananas in cellophane. But they still didn't make the top 4 according to this
> 
> 1. United States, 720 kg of trash per person
> 2. Canada, 675 kg of trash per person
> 3. Norway, 630 kg of trash per person
> 4. Mexico, 300 kg of trash person
> 
> So in that spirit, I'll go with Bhutan. Their sustainable forest approach is: wait until the tree dies on its own and then harvest it, they were also one of the last nations in the world to get cable tv.


That list is very sad,even more sad if we look at the other details:
What's in all that waste? According to the Organization for Economic Co-operation and Development (1999):

* 30 per cent is paper and paper products
* 34 per cent is food and garden waste
* 11 per cent is plastics
* 15 per cent is glass and metals
* 10 per cent is textiles and miscellaneous materials

Every item on the list is recycled,apart from organic and textiles,in Hungary,although we are behind WE. How much resources could be saved,if only half of that "trash" would be recycled!!!


----------



## kulani

Singapore


----------



## Mekky II

Monaco (there is a camera for each street, and you can pay 10 000 euros for a dog shit... millionars don't like dog shits, that's all ! :lol: )


----------



## Deus Ex

SINGAPORE


----------



## Dallas star

Singapore


----------



## isaidso

steric said:


> Good point, although Japan is what I'd consider one of the cleanest looking, they generate a lot of garbage wrapping things like bananas in cellophane. But they still didn't make the top 4 according to this
> 
> 1. United States, 720 kg of trash per person
> 2. Canada, 675 kg of trash per person
> 3. Norway, 630 kg of trash per person
> 4. Mexico, 300 kg of trash person
> 
> So in that spirit, I'll go with Bhutan. Their sustainable forest approach is: wait until the tree dies on its own and then harvest it, they were also one of the last nations in the world to get cable tv.


Bhutan is a good choice! I thought Canadians were the biggest producers of trash? Oh well, 720kg or 675kg, it's all bad.


----------



## Bitxofo

steric said:


> Good point, although Japan is what I'd consider one of the cleanest looking, they generate a lot of garbage wrapping things like bananas in cellophane. But they still didn't make the top 4 according to this
> 
> 1. United States, 720 kg of trash per person
> 2. Canada, 675 kg of trash per person
> 3. Norway, 630 kg of trash per person
> 4. Mexico, 300 kg of trash person
> 
> So in that spirit, I'll go with Bhutan. Their sustainable forest approach is: wait until the tree dies on its own and then harvest it, they were also one of the last nations in the world to get cable tv.


Incredible about Norway...
:eek2:


----------



## Zaki

isaidso said:


> Bhutan is a good choice! I thought Canadians were the biggest producers of trash? Oh well, 720kg or 675kg, it's all bad.


Well Canada's numbers aren't exactly perfectly representative. For example many Ontario cities have far more successful recycling and composting programs than Quebec thus producing less trash. The numbers vary enormously depending on regions and provinces.


----------



## Cristovão471

Must be Singapore, most large European cities went to are quite dirty, or smell like piss.


----------



## Zaki

chris_underscore47 said:


> Must be Singapore, most large European cities went to are quite dirty, or smell like piss.


Paris


----------



## LMCA1990

For a medium-sized city, Singapore. Fo a large city maybe London.


----------



## Cristovão471

Zaki said:


> Paris


I didn't want to say but, Paris smelt disgusting. I saw pee lines every where, even at the airport! Who pee's everywhere, the humans or pets?


----------



## Bitxofo

lmcm1990 said:


> For a medium-sized city, Singapore. Fo a large city maybe London.


London the cleanest large city?
:weird:


----------



## Zaki

chris_underscore47 said:


> I didn't want to say but, Paris smelt disgusting. I saw pee lines every where, even at the airport! Who pee's everywhere, the humans or pets?


Ya it was really surprising to me too cause usually Paris is like the symbol of everything Europe. And then you go there and stare at amazement, not at all the museums, but at all the piss everywhere.


----------



## dutchmaster

Switzerland, Singapore, Japan, Denmark, Finland, Norway, Sweden...


----------



## SmarterChild

Zaki said:


> Ya it was really surprising to me too cause usually *Paris is like the symbol of everything Europe.* And then you go there and stare at amazement, not at all the museums, but at all the piss everywhere.


That's news to me.


----------



## Xpressway

I guess he means the habits of the citizens of keeping their city clean.ç
(cleaning the dog shit, not throwing chewing gum to the floor, not throwing cigarrette butts etc...)

Some countries seem clean, for example my country Chile but its not because the people is clean but because the city makes a big effort on cleaning!
For example our beaches in the center of the country seem clean but every night the cleansing staff picks sh*tloads of trash left by tourists.

Singapore and Japan seem very clean.

I noticed once in Orlando some japanese tourists had a portable ashtray! very clean people

About iceland, its few inhabitants in a huge island but if they were 20 million it wouldnt be that clean.


----------



## Zaki

SmarterChild said:


> That's news to me.


Why? Are you english? From my experience, when most people outside of Europe think about Europe, they think about Paris. Just like people think of New York when they think of North America.


----------



## xXFallenXx

USA! USA!

nah, not really. i really dont have any idea at all.


----------



## ames

+ Somalia
+ pakistan
+ China
+ India
+ Bangladesh

The cleanest countries in the world


----------



## ZOHAR

Singapoure


----------



## JPBrazil

Japan


----------



## archy_

SmarterChild said:


> That's news to me.


Yes, but you need to understand that he's from North America. They always generalized (what is not good and wrong). 
For Zaki: Europe has so many cultures like nations. NYC can represent America, but Paris can't represent Europe - only France maybe! 

For me: 
Scandinavia
Swiss
Austria
Ireland
Japan
Singapore
Canada
New Zealand
Slovenia 

partly UK, Germany and France.


----------



## CORLEONE

DENMARK as far as I saw is really clean.


----------



## SungIEman

I heard Portugal was spotless, in fact, they even held an annual competition comparing how clean each city is. Anyone wanna confirm that?


----------



## shivy

ames said:


> + Somalia
> + pakistan
> + China
> + India
> + Bangladesh
> 
> The cleanest countries in the world


Hey why dont u shut up, I dont go around insulting your countries. This thread is cleanest countries, not titled making fun of other countries. You piss me off just because you think you know every country, and how dare you compare somalia to india and china. Keep your comments to yourself and answer the question or dont reply at all.


----------



## samsonyuen

Norway or Singapore, of the countries I've been to.


----------



## Izumo

SungIEman said:


> I heard Portugal was spotless, in fact, they even held an annual competition comparing how clean each city is. Anyone wanna confirm that?


Yeah I think too that Portugal is very clean, but I have only been to Cascais, Estoril and Lisbon.


----------



## Gaeus

Alaska. It's not a country though but it is one of the last Great Wildlife Refuge left of the world. The state is so clean and the soil is so fertile that they usually held a competition for "Biggest Vegetables".


----------



## Francisco91

Yeah, Portugal is very clean, Viseu, Coimbra,Aveiro very clean cities


----------



## Northsider

> Which country is do you think cleanest?


Antarctica


----------



## Gaeus

northsider1983 said:


> Antarctica


:rofl:


----------



## Nicco

NEW ZEALAND

Check out this picture forum! I rekon New Zealands the cleanest
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=433953&page=22

This is the Auckland picture forum. Auckland is NZ's largest city


----------



## Uibhisteach

I can only go by the countries I have visited but I would say...

Canada & Singapore, both beautiful countries in their own way and both very clean!


----------



## ihilaryduff

england is dirtiest country in west europe,. uk ? uk even not like a country . should be a orgnization .


----------



## bendent

shivy said:


> Hey why dont u shut up, I dont go around insulting your countries. This thread is cleanest countries, not titled making fun of other countries. You piss me off just because you think you know every country, and how dare you compare somalia to india and china. Keep your comments to yourself and answer the question or dont reply at all.


i actually thought he was being honest, but the way you've reacted...guess not.


----------



## patcheon

In the countries I have been to, I am most impress with New Zealand. Even public toilets in rural places are kept clean.

As a Singaporean, I would say Singapore is clean, but not spotless. There are areas where it could have done better. One such area are the public toilets. Still a far cry from what I have seen in New Zealand. 

As for littering, I sort of think it seems had got a little worst in recent years, especially since the large influx of foreign labour from nearby asian countries. I have seen many cases of Chinese nationals just split on the road whenever they like. Can't really blame them as they are new here and old habits die hard but still....haiz...

By the way, Singapore, being such a small country does have its own set of problems to handle. Issues like the city is running out of space for the next refuse dump, enduring the water catchment areas, which are very close to populated and industry areas do post challenges to the administration to the country.


----------



## burj-dubai-fan

well dubai is not a country but for a desert city looks clean. i'd think some scandinavian countries, switzerland, some western european and nz is clean (nz due to its pristine location and so forth more so than other developed countries)


----------



## eusebius

On most of threads such as this, one could always safely mention Denmark. And second-guessing I would mention Netherlands. Singapore may be sporting very clean streets, the government though can be very corrupt.


----------



## ignoramus

eusebius said:


> On most of threads such as this, one could always safely mention Denmark. And second-guessing I would mention Netherlands. Singapore may be sporting very clean streets, the government though can be very corrupt.


Corruption has no business to do with this topic on cleanliness, especially when the use of "corrupt" here is not even correct at all.

Don't flame me, just stating fact, not an opinion.


----------



## gladisimo

Yea since when is Singapore's government considered "very corrupt"?

Last time I checked, Singapore was one of the five LEAST corrupt countries in the world


----------



## gladisimo

Traffic fumes do matter, but its an entirely different thing to try to factor carbon footprint/industrial pollution emissions into the equation.

A country can emit a lot of pollution yet still feel clean, it all depends on how that pollution is handled.


----------



## rilham2new

Singapore is the perfectly cleanest country in the world  ....


----------



## Gid

eusebius said:


> On most of threads such as this, one could always safely mention Denmark. And second-guessing I would mention Netherlands. Singapore may be sporting very clean streets, the government though can be very corrupt.



Eusebius,

Singapore consistently ranks among the top of countless global rankings of least corrupt countries (Transparency Intl, Forbes, etc etc), outperforming most of her counterparts in the developed world. In fact, the rise of the city-state to its current developed 1st-world status is largely accredited to the incorruptibilty of its administration.

Below is the top 20 performers of the recently published "2007 Worldwide Corruption Perceptions ranking of countries" by Transparency International

1 Denmark 
1 Finland 
1 New Zealand 
*4 Singapore *
4 Sweden 
6 Iceland 
7 Netherlands 
7 Switzerland
9 Canada 
9 Norway 
11 Australia
12 Luxembourg 
12 United Kingdom 
14 Hong Kong 
15 Austria 
16 Germany 
17 Ireland 
17 Japan 
19 France 
20 United States 

Your astonishingly poor command of current affairs and general knowledge is apalling. Please save yourself further mockery by maintaining restrain before you sprout gibberish again.


----------



## Gid

Meanwhile, lets not veer off course from what this thread is all about, since when has corruptabilty got anything to do with urban cleanliness. Cheers man.


----------



## Roxbury Ranger

gronier said:


> Definetely not the US.


I think it depends. If you live in the Northeast, like me, you live in a pigsty. Boston is filthy, as is New York. But, I'm always surprised by how clean California is.


----------



## Roxbury Ranger

Skyprince said:


> The cleanest country in the world is without doubt,*Japan*
> 
> No offence but the level of hygiene in Japan is much higher than any countries in Western Europe ( where cleanest being Swizerland ), North America, Southeast Asia ( including Singapore ) , and Gulf States that i've visited. Am very impressed with how clean and efficient things in Japan is.
> 
> I really care about cleanliness -- and am very sensitive even to a piece of dirt around me.


No offense taken, though that level of cleanliness could be construed as pathological. We're talking about a country where you can get suits that mimic vending machines to "hide" from criminals ... seriously ... Can you say mass psychosis?


----------



## fettekatz

Roxbury Ranger said:


> where you can get suits that mimic vending machines to "hide" from criminals


woah... really? 

when talking about the cleanest nations (I have visited), including everything from freeway to pigsty...

1st: Norway, Denmark, Switzerland
2nd: Netherlands, Austria
3rd: Germany, Sweden, France
4th...: the rest


----------



## weltmeister

switzerland and luxembourg


----------



## Roxbury Ranger

fettekatz said:


> woah... really?


... yes ... really: http://www.nytimes.com/2007/10/20/world/asia/20japan.html?_r=2&oref=slogin&oref=slogin


----------



## fettekatz

Roxbury Ranger said:


> ... yes ... really: http://www.nytimes.com/2007/10/20/world/asia/20japan.html?_r=2&oref=slogin&oref=slogin


thats just ridiculous, do they really expect criminals to fall for that trick? :bash:

I believe the crime rates in Japan are much lower than in europe...


----------



## nabob

Gid said:


> Below is the top 20 performers of the recently published "2007 Worldwide Corruption Perceptions ranking of countries" by Transparency International


So? Maybe this list is corrupt as well...


----------



## Stratosphere 2020

I think nordic countries, Iceland, Norway, Sweden and Finland come to mind.


----------



## PedroGabriel

I've no clue, but I just know it isn't India...


----------



## Triceratops

The Baltic States (Estonia, Latvia, Lithuania) and Norway


----------



## TU 'cane

I think Rome or Tokyo, they have laws such as you can't spit your gum out in the streets or you'll be punished.. that's pretty clean in my book. Or maybe it was paris.. i forget.


----------



## AlexS2000

Dr.Giggles said:


> I think Rome or Tokyo, they have laws such as you can't spit your gum out in the streets or you'll be punished.. that's pretty clean in my book. Or maybe it was paris.. i forget.


I went to Rome and it was dirty for a modern city. There were a lot of graffity and trash on the street. The hotel that I was living in Rome might not have been the best place in Rome there were a lot of dog crap all over the street.
However, Rome was a great city to visit!


----------



## v_florin

New Zealand is pretty spotless, especially outside Auckland...


----------



## snow is red

Me heard that it is Japan .


----------



## Larrotcha

Of all the places I have visted (incl. most of European main cities, Asian cities, Australian and US cities), Japan was by far the cleanest. Most cities are let down by the graffiti, chewing gum on the street etc in other pars of the world.


----------



## TU 'cane

AlexS2000 said:


> I went to Rome and it was dirty for a modern city. There were a lot of graffity and trash on the street. The hotel that I was living in Rome might not have been the best place in Rome there were a lot of dog crap all over the street.
> However, Rome was a great city to visit!


Well I heard somewhere in Europe I wasn't sure if it was rome or paris, or either. But yeah i've seen a lot of shows and pics of rome, it does look dirty. And i'm not even sure if it was tokyo, it might have been seoul.. Dang it!! why can't I remember??!!


----------



## Who are you ?

i don't know which country but to me london is the cleanest city


----------



## Gid

my vote goes to japan too...cleanliness is ingrained in their culture

singapore comes close, but credit goes more to the sheer determination of the government and the relentless army of foreign cleaners the city imports.


----------



## Andrew

Who are you ? said:


> i don't know which country but to me london is the cleanest city


Where in London have you been?!? :nuts:


----------



## OettingerCroat

Switzerland or Austria.


----------



## august88

i have a feeling this title belongs to singapore. i heard (*HEARD*) that you could get whipped 20 times er something like that for littering, even if you're a tourist. sounds kinda harsh but if ya think of it, for a country that size, it kinda makes sense. (im totally unreliable guys, so don't take my word for it)


----------



## lepad

I really think Japan come first.


----------



## khoojyh

singopore and new zealand


----------



## c0kelitr0

can we really generalize a whole country as clean or not clean? a huge percentage of many countries is rural and rural areas in general are squeaky clean.


----------



## goschio

c0kelitr0 said:


> can we really generalize a whole country as clean or not clean? a huge percentage of many countries is rural and rural areas in general are squeaky clean.


In Germany, rural areas are much cleaner than urban areas.


----------



## Lucky_star

I think Island cuz the population isnt so big there!


----------



## sth_Auk

New Zealand and Singapore.:yes:


----------



## Svartmetall

^^ NZ? Hell no. Singapore, yes.


----------



## jimmyfa

Singapore, Japan, Holland, New Zealand, Switzerland...


----------



## michiel_

Hong Kong of course! So clean, nothing dirty on the street!
Holland? I live there and I can tell you it's one of the most dirty country's in the word, everywhere is paper and gum on the street, everyone puts everything on the street, too dirty, and almost each subway station is full of gravity!


----------



## Svartmetall

michiel_ said:


> Hong Kong of course! So clean, nothing dirty on the street!
> Holland? I live there and I can tell you it's one of the most dirty country's in the word, everywhere is paper and gum on the street, everyone puts everything on the street, too dirty, and almost each subway station is full of gravity!


I'd be worried if the stations weren't full of gravity. Might make for interesting commuting.

Also, Hong Kong is pretty dirty...


----------



## persian

Who are you ? said:


> i don't know which country but to me london is the cleanest city


:lol:


----------



## michiel_

Svartmetall said:


> I'd be worried if the stations weren't full of gravity. Might make for interesting commuting.
> 
> Also, Hong Kong is pretty dirty...


I was there a few weeks ago: IMO the most clean place I've ever seen! Maybe it has to do that Holland is so dirty that every city is extremely clean for me.
About London, not very dirty but also not very clean imo...


----------



## xXFallenXx

Republic of Kiribati.


----------



## Iluminat

Belarus :dunno:


----------



## Shado

KIWIKAAS said:


> Or per capita emissions, etc.
> 
> The 4 least clean countries based on per capita CO2 emmitions are:
> The United States
> Australia
> New Zealand
> Canada



The irony being that Australia and New Zealand aside from some pacific island nations probably have the cleanest air in the world. Simply because per capita emissions are high, but per km2 emissions are very very low, and even though there are plenty of other countries with low emissions, it only takes a change in the direction of the wind to make all the difference. I stayed in Singapore and it was pretty clean, not spotless but then no where is, the air the first few days was pretty good, then the wind changed direction and it wasn't great (not the worst but still polluted) The pollution probably didn't come from Singapore itself though. 

Alot of the big emitters for pollution in Australia are mines, which send material overseas for the consumption of other countries. That and we have a gigantic coal storage, there may be some debate over if we would run out of oil before totally destroying the planet or not, but I can tell you we would not run out of coal before then.


----------



## ov_79

1. Places with very low human population density (deserts, arctic areas, high mountains; Greenland, Mongolia, northern Canada, northern Russia...)
2. Isolated places (Islands; pacific islands, Iceland, New Georgia,...)
3. Singapore
4. Scandinavian countries
5.-6. Japan, South Korea
7. Switzerland, Lichtenstein, Austria, Luxembourg
8. nothing 
9.+ the others


----------



## sourov

dubai


----------



## hjxfabio

gladisimo said:


> lol, isn't it a good thing there are people cleaning it up so that it's clean during the day?
> 
> I don't think there's a single city that gets cleaned by itself, without the aid of workers!


It's a good thing that cleaners do their job well and keep the places clean.. 

But something is very wrong when the feedback gathered states that the cleaners have to clean up the places more often than before due to the significant increase in amount of rubbish being thrown all over the place. Like I said in the previous post, if you think that this thinking "It's ok to litter the area, the cleaners will clean up for me." is fine, then, like what i have said, yes, Singapore is clean. 

And according to surveys being done, more and more youngsters are having this thinking of "It's ok to litter in my house, the maid will clean up the mess. And it's ok to litter the public, cleaners will clean up the mess as well.". If you think that this having this habit is fine, then good for you. Cos to me, I don't think this is the right mentality of having a place clean.. To me, it's every citizen's responsiblity to keep the country clean, not just the cleaners'.


----------



## Xeni-2

Singapore, Iceland, Switzerland, Japan


----------



## Triceratops

In Europe - Baltic States !


----------



## channel

Andrewville said:


> The dirtiest countries: Angola, Niger, Somalia, Mali, India, Mexico, and China. China is improving though. Its disgusting seeing mom's letting their little children drop there feces all over the streets. You lose your appetite before you step into a restaurant. (Which they probably don't wash there hands)



include bangladesh in the dirty country cayegory. From experience i will say london is a very dirty place too, the streets are littered with trash and the hospitals {national health service or nhs} is renowned for dirty hospitals and never ending health related problems like MRSA:bash:


----------



## Yankee_Boy

*Scandanavia is least polluted.*

No country in Asia that i see is clean because of high populated cities and modernization, the cleanest countries would be like.... Finland, Norway, Sweden, Switzerland, and Iceland, Iceland especially because it is completely surrounded by water, and they barely release any pollutants except for cars. And the little Gnomes and Elves wouldn't live so long in pollution from such tiny lungs ^_^. :lol:


----------



## espada89

its hard..it also depends on environment around when u talk about natures bueaty,it probably must be some places with nice environment.so now i just try to consider cleaness arround urban life(means cities which many people are use to c everyday).then now mayb there must be all first world countries.haha
so finaly no particular answer


----------



## YelloPerilo

sourov said:


> dubai


It was not very clean when I was there just a few weeks ago. You have to go to the side streets to see the dirt.


----------



## Ribarca

The Cebuano Exultor said:


> First of all, I give extra credit to countries that have large population and/or are densely populated but are still able to maintain, relative, cleanliness.
> 
> Having said that, Japan and Germany have done a great job.
> 
> Japan has this extremely-meticulous waste disposal system wherein one needs to sort out one's garbage into 60+ categories.
> 
> Ranking (among countries that I've been, so far):
> 1. Japan
> 2. Germany
> 3. Australia
> 4. Singapore
> 5. New Zealand


Germany is not that clean compared to the rest of Europe. It's much more messy than Holland.


----------



## Junkie

Island


----------



## Cactus

New Zealand. They trade on their clean green image. No nearby dirty neigbours to worry about. They even told their US friends that their nuclear ships were no longer welcome in NZ ports.


----------



## espada89

and by some1s posted,why is there USA in 4 cleanest country based on emmition of CO2?
if u consider even by capital,USA discharges 20% of that in the world.
and another 20% from china.while other major co2 discharging nations are only 2%-5%.
if they want to do something 4 global warming,these 2 country must make a move.
althought chana is a worlds factory and got terrible number of population..but USA is?


----------



## Republica

Before the world cup i was expecting Germany to be incredibly clean, just from what you'd believe and the stereotypes. This was also reinforced by a German in a pub toilet in England who apparently attempted some sarcasm with me - 'zis toilet - it is so clean yaa!' despite it being one of the most dirty toilets ive seen in a while. 

I could only presume that if thats what he was thinking then all toilets in Germany must be spotless. After all what drunk person in a pub would think that the cleanliness of a toilet is a topic of conversation!

Anyway, when i got to Germany and found it to be of about the same standards as the UK i was pleased after passing through freakisly clean and tidy Netherlands!

The cleanest place ive been has to be Singapore, spotless.


----------



## sapmi1

Probably North Korea.


----------



## ggonza

ARGENTINA :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## greek_eagle

SebasvandenBrink said:


> Greenland




**


----------



## greek_eagle

Nicolás said:


> ^^ I think McDonalds makes this city dirty, not the birds which are nature :laugh:



Sorry my friend, but it isn't McDonald's but rather the patrons that use the restaurants. It is us people that are pigs. :bash:


----------



## greek_eagle

Mr Centrepoint said:


> Australia.



Sydney has its nice areas...but there ARE areas which I wouldn't vote the city as being cleanEST. Overall though, Australian cities ARE considered cleaner than others of their size in other parts of the world.


----------



## greek_eagle

Northsider said:


> Antarctica


:rofl::rofl:By the way....what is the capital of Antarctica?


----------



## Glodenox

Antarctica has no cities, permanent residents, government, or capitol.

There isn't one nor is there an official language.

http://wiki.answers.com/Q/What_is_the_capital_of_Antarctica

Greetings,
Glodenox


----------



## bobbybishop

Japan

Given its small size, Singapore is only squeaky clean in the downtown areas. If you look close enough Singapore is not that clean.


----------



## davsot

Does anyone know what steps Tokyo takes to keep itself clean? Is it their efficient government?


----------



## Ro-E

NOT israel.


----------



## rosn19

Most probably Iceland.


----------



## Euromax

Norway, Japan and Germany


----------



## benchjade

Japan


----------



## benchjade

Junkie said:


> Island


what island?


----------



## Slagathor

I've only ever been to Holland, Belgium, France, Spain, Italy, the UK and the US and they're all filthy hellholes [/comic exaggeration] 

EDIT: I just remembered I've also been to Stockholm which struck me as very clean.


----------



## Naija

Let's put this to rest once and for all: Norway, Japan, Australia.


----------



## Príncipe

I would say Japan.


----------



## Tama

Singapore really is quite clean, but after travelling around for a bit I've really realised how clean New Zealand is!


----------



## japanese001

規制がないのを考えると日本は綺麗だと思います。


----------



## Serm

Singapore is the most cleanest country that I have visited for several times before. Under Government law, throwing garbage away on streets and spitting are banned. That's how government is very easy to rule the small-sized island country to be cleanest in the world on the report "The most top in the world" Other cities in Europe and New Zealand, they are somewhat clean, but some suburbans still have some dirty somewhere so they aren't counted on the report to World.....


----------



## davsot

How do they "take out" the garbage?


----------



## siamu maharaj

davsot said:


> How do they "take out" the garbage?


It's recycled back into food.


----------



## Ni3lS

Why does everybody think Japan?! I think it's one of the most dirtiest countries I can imagine if you look to the enormous amount of CO2 that's in the air.. All those cities like Tokyo, Yokohama etc, are so huge, it can't be good for your health to live there..


----------



## Tri-ring

Ni3lS said:


> Why does everybody think Japan?! I think it's one of the most dirtiest countries I can imagine if you look to the enormous amount of CO2 that's in the air.. All those cities like Tokyo, Yokohama etc, are so huge, it can't be good for your health to live there..


Although I am not sure if it is the cleanest, Japan is one of the forerunners in terms of pollution regulations and air/water purification technology.
Tokyo does not emit as much CO2 compared to a city of the same population because of it's efficient mass-transit system and Tokyo bay is getting cleaner by the year because sewage treatment is done 100%.


----------



## davsot

siamu maharaj said:


> It's recycled back into food.


So, it's all on the spot. Everyone has a garbage waste-recycle-to-food device in their homes?


----------



## rosn19

thats disgusting recycling crapp into food ewwww


----------



## davsot

Well, I'm actually not sure if they actually do that, that's why I would like if someone would detail the process they use or something like that.


----------



## DidacXavier

Is easier to have cleaned a city (Singapore) or little country (Switzerland, Austria...) than big countries. So it's very difficult to compare a country with 2 million inhabitants than a country with 300 million, or a country with 30.000 km2 than a country with 9.000.000 km2. In that case, we must to compare Singapore with any world city, but not with a country like Canada or Australia. Isn`t reasonable.


----------



## amidcars

i think its Japan..


----------



## Avalanix

For me:
Switzerland
Singapore
New Zealand 
Australia
Austria
Germany

I live in Germany and I'd say it really depends in which part of Germany you are.
Southern Germany for example can compete with Switzerland. The North Western and the middle are also clean. (and I'm talking not only about pollution itself but also about how the cities look like)
Some parts in East Germany are very clean and well developed but some are dirty I'd say.
Ruhr area has also its ugly parts.


----------



## Ribarca

davsot said:


> Does anyone know what steps Tokyo takes to keep itself clean? Is it their efficient government?


The people play a huge role. People don't throw cigarettes or chewing gum on the streets for example.


----------



## Bangkok999

singapore japan and north pole.


----------



## OshHisham

DidacXavier said:


> Is easier to have cleaned a city (Singapore) or little country (Switzerland, Austria...) than big countries. So it's very difficult to compare a country with 2 million inhabitants than a country with 300 million, or a country with 30.000 km2 than a country with 9.000.000 km2. In that case, we must to compare Singapore with any world city, but not with a country like Canada or Australia. Isn`t reasonable.


it's is not easy to keep even world's smallest city to be kept clean!

as long as you know how to tackle the bureaucracy, then you will be successful. *BUREAUCRACY* : that's the key!


----------



## Tri-ring

In Tokyo, I think there is a reverse broken window theory in effect where people sees liter being picked up by others with no litter to be seen so people starts restraining from littering because it stick out like a sore thumb.


----------



## octopusop

Japan.


----------



## ASUN'Le

SG.


----------



## Otsuka

i havent been far, but i think hong kong (atleast untill u leave the airport)


----------



## netaholics13

indonesia :runaway:


----------



## isaidso

Andorra


----------



## erbse

Greenland probably takes the crown...


But who cares about this clean shit, anyway? :dunno:


----------



## FREKI

erbse said:


> Greenland probably takes the crown...


Greenland isn't a country and the populated areas aren't exactly known for it's "cleanness"  ( unemployment, drugs and alcohol addiction is a major problem up there )

That said with the amount of rain in the summer and snow in the winter I would expect it to be a fairly clean place.. especially the unpopulated places..

Of course the Yanks had to crash a nuke armed plane up there so there are nukes laying around in the north, so if going tenting be careful when securing the tent 



Ni3lS said:


> Why does everybody think Japan?! I think it's one of the most dirtiest countries I can imagine if you look to the enormous amount of CO2 that's in the air.. All those cities like Tokyo, Yokohama etc, are so huge, it can't be good for your health to live there..


You are aware that CO2 is neither a polutent nor a healthrisk in open spaces right?

The humidity and millions of cars do create smug in parts of Japan but car ownership is very low and PT usage high, so compared to just about everywhere you really don't have anything on Japan there..


----------



## GregfromAustria

I think the United Arab Emirates have very clean cities!


----------



## dubart

Iceland (been there) & Namibia (by looking at the photos).


----------



## Newropean

^^ They have dirty minds..

Liechtenstein.


----------



## Wallaroo

AMS guy said:


> In Europe it will be Scandinavian countries and Switzerland.


Not Denmark, were there are lots of garbage on the streets and sidewalks - mostly from drunk people I guess. There are lots of graffiti in most larger danish towns too.

If I had to make a guess about the cleanest country in the world, then I would say *Belarus*. Only possible because its a dictatorship. :lol:

They even paint all lightpoles in Minsk every time they get a little fainted.


----------



## FlagshipV

Singapore!!


----------



## Mr_Dru

Singapore it is!


----------



## SingaporeCity

I'm not being biased but I agree Singapore definitely! 

New Zealand is super clean too, or at least the places I've been to.


----------



## Skyprince

SingaporeCity said:


> I'm not being biased but I agree Singapore definitely!
> 
> New Zealand is super clean too, or at least the places I've been to.


Singapore ? I've been many times to Singapore and it's not that clean, sorry to say this. If you've been to Japan you can clearly see what I mean. 

Japan is the real clean country on earth. Then, followed by some hyper-rich European countries plus New Zealand.


----------



## Svartmetall

^^ Japan and Sweden were very clean, but I would say that Singapore, despite the climate, is very clean. The climate doesn't help there unfortunately...

The UK is remarkably dirty in my opinion and a lot of NZ is quite dirty - especially on major roads where people throw rubbish around.


----------



## Huti

Japan


----------



## Jayz91

north korea


----------



## Luli Pop

OperateOnMe said:


> SINGAPORE easily, the whole country not just the city
> It's a modern city that is just unbelievably clean!!!!!!!


anglosaxons and geography.... :bash:

the whole country IS a city in Singapore.
it's only about 700km2!

Gran Buenos Aires is 2.590km2
Greater London is 1.623km2


----------



## red_eagle_1982

Hands down, Singapore.


----------



## ukiyo

I have been to Singapore and as others said who have been to Japan and Singapore, Japan is cleaner (though Osaka [my city] is *not* :lol. I would say Singapore is the 2nd cleanest in Asia though, mostly because of the strict laws (in contrast Japanese cities don't even have public trashcans because of "terrorist" threat so the cleanliness is remarkable). 

My ranking would be

1. Japan
2. Singapore 
3. Scandinavia

Allthough I have not visited Scandinavia I have seen many pictures of it.


----------



## unity

Definitely Singapore!!!


----------



## atmada

> (in contrast Japanese cities don't even have public trashcans because of "terrorist" threat so the cleanliness is remarkable)


whats the corelation between trashcans with terrorist?


----------



## ukiyo

Japanese politicians believe that since cities like Tokyo are so dense and packed that a single bomb in a public trashcan could cause the deaths of thousands (which is true)...I think they are over-reacting though, I don't know of any terrorist threat.


----------



## arquitekto

*NEW ZEALAND*


----------



## ukiyo

Yes but I'm putting all of them there so my list is just 3


----------



## Sarcasticity

In my opinion, Japan is the cleanest. Singapore is an anomaly because it's really a city that covers an island, so I can't say it's impressive when you have larger countries like Japan, New Zealand and many European countries that are equally as clean. 

Living and growing up in the Philippines, I got to appreciate the cleanliness of many developed countries. Canada and the United States are clean in my opnion, but there are places that are REALLY bad, then again, most huge cities have those bad and run-down neighborhoods.


----------



## Svartmetall

Sarcasticity said:


> In my opinion, Japan is the cleanest. Singapore is an anomaly because it's really a city that covers an island, so I can't say it's impressive when you have larger countries like Japan, New Zealand and many European countries that are equally as clean.
> 
> Living and growing up in the Philippines, I got to appreciate the cleanliness of many developed countries. Canada and the United States are clean in my opnion, but there are places that are REALLY bad, then again, most huge cities have those bad and run-down neighborhoods.


Don't forget, population-wise New Zealand is actually smaller than Singapore.


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS

Sweden.

Stockholm is Europe's Green Capital 2010.


----------



## 2co2co

Anton Dmitriev said:


> A lot of people say Belarus is quite clean


is it because polluters are sent to Lukashenko Gulag?:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## sweet-d

Congo (DR)


----------



## melrocks50

India is the cleanest country in the world....:banana:


----------



## jeromericks

Does Antarctica count :lol:


----------



## xrtn2

Brazil , of course





























But Singapore


----------



## kostya

Cleanest on street level, I think Switzerland and Japan.


----------



## SO143

Many people told me Singapore is really modern and clean, but it is not a country right?


----------



## ipohboy

SO143 said:


> Many people told me Singapore is really modern and clean, but it is not a country right?


It is a tropical country in southeast asia (thailand > malaysia > Singapore > Indonesia)

i think japan is the cleanest of all, it is in their blood (culture) :bow:


----------



## Guest

Sorry to burst your bubble but Singapore is not clean at all. It's clean compared to BKK or Jakarta but for global standards it's average at best.

Best I've seen in my life was Finland and Japan (esp Tokyo and small towns, Osaka was a little littered already). I guess Switzerland can take a high place.


----------



## SO143

I think the cleanest cities are 

1.Calgary, Canada
2.Honolulu, US
3.Helsinki, Finland 
4.Ottawa, Canada
5.Minneapolis, US
6.Oslo, Norway 
7.Stockholm, Sweden
8.Zurich, Switzerland
9.Katsuyama, Japan
10.Bern, Switzerland


----------



## Luli Pop

Cleanest people is in Argentina. EVERYBODY takes 1 or 2 showers a day and almost nobody stinks. Every house has at least one videt and most people uses it.

The parameter of dirty is very exigent there.
Somebody considered "clean" or "average" in most other countries (northern hemisphere mostly), would be considered dirty in Argentine. 

I've travelled quite much and never seen a place where people is cleaner.


Cities is very varieted, BA is every day dirtier, but most inner cities are very clean, notably Mendoza. Medium to big cities are very dense, so no comparison is possible with sprawled cities.
Most medium to small cities are very clean in the "pampas" (where most people live), but northern and southern cities are dirtier.


Ecologically, most energy comes from natural gaz, hidro and nuclear; so energy matrix is quite clean. Nevertheless, energy is user innefficiently. 

For instance, in BA where 35% of population lives, there are 900km of commuter rail and metro, and even if it could double its transport capacity with the same infrastructure, most pleople prefers to travel by contaminating bus because of underinvestment on rail.

Almost no coal is used in the country.

But still it's the country in latin America with the highest energy comsumption per capita, and there's no political decission to go green.


----------



## Rombi

Shit man, this EPI is some kind of a joke.^^ I was many times in Romania and I can't understand in which way there is cleaner than in Poland. It's only example. maybe top 10 is ok but rest is completely rubbished


----------



## arquitekto

*NEW ZEALAND!* THEY ALSO HAVE THE FRESHEST AIR! :lol: :lol:


----------



## FREKI

Luli Pop said:


> Cleanest people is in Argentina. EVERYBODY takes 1 or 2 showers a day


Why in the world wouldn't people take daily showers? :?


----------



## diablo234

I would probably say Iceland due to it's low population density and the fact that they get most of their energy from geothermal sources.

After that I would probably say Japan, Germany, and most places in Canada (excluding Toronto).


----------



## goschio

Luli Pop said:


> Cleanest people is in Argentina. EVERYBODY takes 1 or 2 showers a day and almost nobody stinks. *Every house has at least one videt and most people uses it.*
> 
> 
> .


Bidets are completly useless. Just get proper european style showerheads.

I always wonder how Americans can properly clean their ass with their wall fixed showerheads.


----------



## doogerz

New Zealand


----------



## Svartmetall

arquitekto said:


> *NEW ZEALAND!* THEY ALSO HAVE THE FRESHEST AIR! :lol: :lol:


Not when it comes to emissions per capita or the smog in Auckland and Christchurch in winter in particular. House heating here is by wood burners very often meaning quite smoke-laiden air in the winter.


----------



## alexpitterson

countries like Iceland and Greenland are defidentally cleaner than Scandinavian or North American countries.. just because of the actuality that they accept appealing abundant no citizenry. They accept a lot beneath pollution, debris befuddled on the ground/streets, etc...


----------



## Mares de Morros_XXI

iceland without a doubt!


----------



## ckm

At street level, Singapore and the United Arab Emirates.


----------



## Brumtonian

Liechtenstein for sure. The capital, Vaduz, is the cleanest and slickest i've ever seen


----------



## Rapter

Probably Germany


----------



## niko.athens.greece

FREKI said:


> Greenland isn't a country and the populated areas aren't exactly known for it's "cleanness"  ( unemployment, drugs and alcohol addiction is a major problem up there )
> *Greenland is an autonomous country within the Kingdom of Denmark. *
> That said with the amount of rain in the summer and snow in the winter I would expect it to be a fairly clean place.. especially the unpopulated places..


----------



## BringMe

rheintram said:


> According to the EPI the winners would be:
> 
> 1 Iceland 93.5
> 2 Switzerland 89.1
> 3 Costa Rica 86.4
> 4 Sweden 86.0
> ----
> 5 Norway 81.1
> 6 Mauritius 80.6
> 7 France 78.2
> 8 Austria 78.1
> 9 Cuba 78.1
> *10 Colombia 76.8*
> ---
> 147 North Korea 41.8
> ---
> I guess NK is not so clean after all haha



:cheers:


----------



## CHLayson

yes, singapore


----------



## FREKI

niko.athens.greece said:


> *Greenland is an autonomous country within the Kingdom of Denmark. *


Do you really not know what a country is? :|

Greenland is Danish island - the Danes living there are just as much residents and citizens as on all other Danish islands..

The currency is the same, the passports, the police, the law, the parliament, the royal family, the defense, the hospital system etc etc *is all the same*..

Greenland like any other Danish island have the right to independence - we have a long history of that with places like Norway and Iceland on the list -( and Bornholm that returned to us ) but just like the remote Faroe Islands Greenland's voters have always voted to stay a part of Denmark and that is how it is until they want otherwise and until such a time it remains a part of Denmark and the citizens stays Danish... just like Hawaii is partof the US and Tenerife is part of Spain despite being fairly isolated too..


----------



## Skyprince

Its hard to judge which country is cleaner, because different countries have different condition

Singapore is located in tropics, which means higher street food activity, and despite Singaporean nationals take hygiene issue very seriously, there are people from different nationalities ( many of them work in low-skilled jobs ) working in Singapore with poor hygiene habit . 

Cold countries like Canada has far less street food activity than Singapore , thus less "smell" and less " street garbage" issue , and largely imports better-educated foreigners in average compared to Singapore who understand proper hygiene standard better.

So surely Canada is cleaner than Singapore, because its geographical & demographic condition is very different from Singapore. But, this is not a fair comparison.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Definitely Iceland. It has so much geothermal energy.


----------



## eusimcity4

Monaco? Nice gardens, clean streets filled with BEAUTIFUL cars. Personally Monaco is my opinion of a clean country.


----------



## sepul

In term on one's hygiene culture, I'd pick Japan anytime, have you seen how the Japanese teach hygiene to their school kids..? The same as in Philippines?


----------



## ManBearPig

Iceland is probably the cleanest place I've visited, if were talking in terms of air quality and litter.


----------



## poojasl1

hi,

Singapore is best


----------



## @[email protected]

Singapore 100%.


----------



## foxter111

Canada!!!


----------



## Mr_Dru

where I've been 

definitely JAPAN! In whole Tokio I could find any trashcans. However this metropole is so clean. I also love the hightec toilets.

2nd. Singapore

And these countries are more the same for me: Denmark, The Netherlands, Canada, Australia, Sweden.


----------



## Astrovidhi

Canada


----------



## pankaj554

10 Cleanest Countries In the World
Sweden
Singapore
Switzerland
United States
France
Japan
Canada
India
Iceland


----------



## _Barca_

USA clean? LOL, I've never seen more trash and more hobos than when I visited the states.


----------



## PeFe

And my vote goes to (as an Australian who has travelled quite extensively) to....
Japan!
A country with over 100 million, the world largest city (Tokyo metropolitan area has 35 million people) and yet the country as a whole is incredibly clean (and the people incredibly law-abiding!)


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Rural Austria was the cleanest I've seen in Europe (and well maintained and taken care of, too). It looked like something taken straight out of fairy tale illustrations.


----------



## PeterPOA

Japan


----------



## isaidso

GEwinnen said:


> Maryland isn't a country!!


I assume he/she was being facetious but then again in never ceases to amaze me how uneducated most people are.


----------



## mccarryj

Belgium


----------



## Turbosnail

Proud_Melbournian said:


> Melbourne..i don't even want to start saying why! My list would go on forever


Problem with Melbourne is the further outside the CBD you go, the more it feels like it is populated by pigs. 

I live in the Eastern 'burbs and I can't tell you how much people don't care about littering and leaving sh*t on the side of the roads, not to mention epidemic level fly tipping.. soooo for me, definitely not Melbourne/Australia.

I don't think I have been to the cleanest country.. probably Japan, Switzerland not sure


----------



## mcarling

I've been to about 80 countries. Singapore is by far the cleanest country I've seen.


----------



## somepoppa

Japan


----------



## NordikNerd

My impressions:








Switzerland is very clean. 









Germany is quite clean too.

but...my native country...
































...Sweden is not as clean.


----------



## shastriarvind88

France and switzerland.

Urban development


----------



## makeindia

Norway, Japan, sweden are best and clean.


----------



## makeindia

Norway is best


----------



## reg-1308

Swiss, Austria, Singapore


----------



## ArchiMos

Belorussia - is spotless, really. 

Czech republic is clean also. 

For a megalopolis Moscow is clean, in autumn though...


----------



## Johnpet

Poryaa said:


> North Korea. It has the cleanest air in the world.


And that their fat does not pollute the air?


----------



## Johnpet

Singapore


----------



## Ievom

Cleanest I'd say from where I've been is UAE specifically Dubai, Luxembourg, and Austria. Canada is dirty as all hell. Trash everywhere on city/town streets and all strewn in the ditches along all of the highways


----------



## horlick97

A good acid test to consider is the state of the public toilets, the market, and the public eating places (eg, hawker centres in singapore). 

For these, Singapore still have plenty of room that need improvements.


----------



## teddybear

Canada's air in general is clean. But street level, not really clean. Hint: Edmonton. You still see litters.. and they use sand and gravel during winter so people won't slip during winter walking on ice. That's why the streets get dusty when the ice melt.. and the dust/sand flew all over... give you dust shower.. reminds me of 3rd world cities..


----------



## CanadianSkyScraper

teddybear said:


> Canada's air in general is clean. But street level, not really clean. Hint: Edmonton. You still see litters.. and they use sand and gravel during winter so people won't slip during winter walking on ice. That's why the streets get dusty when the ice melt.. and the dust/sand flew all over... give you dust shower.. reminds me of 3rd world cities..


True. In the Fall its gets pretty messy with all the leafs on the ground. Very 3rd world.


----------



## NathanGreen

I just wonder how can we all do a little something to keep our cities clean. What can each and every individual do on a daily basis to maintain the cleanliness. Do you have any original ideas?


----------



## Leeds No.1

Switzerland, Luxembourg, Norway...


----------



## shahreajor

Norway


----------



## thatgreatdragon2000

RukhsarAmjad said:


> In my opinion, Pakistan is the cleanest country in the world. There are several cities of Pakistan known to be world cleanest cities. There are several NGOs in Pakistan working for the clean and healthy environment for citizens.


Lol..everyone will say their country is the cleanest..


----------



## The Polwoman

^^ if someone perceives it to be the lack of beer bottles in the street, then it is. Or the lack of mud during most of the year as well.

In that sense we always should notice a clean city or country highly is a matter of taste.


----------



## Pedruzzi

Ouvi falar muito de Singapura


----------



## Ignacebm

Nigeria


----------



## Ford5

Ural


----------



## JaksonSmith

There are several countries which are known to be the cleanest country in the world but in my opinion, Maldives is the cleanest country in the world.


----------



## foumiran

Ouvi falar muito de Singapura


----------



## chchlover

Been to Singapore a few times, it’s cleaner than a lot of countries but it’s still definitely quite dirty, wouldn’t put it in the top 5 cleanest countries


----------



## allaboutskyscraper

UAE is not that bad


----------



## kalabaw

Japan, definitely. For large cities like Tokyo and Osaka, you can barely see any trash. People take their trash with them and won't litter anywhere. Some cities have very good recycling programme. 

I live in Canada, and while a large majority of the country is clean, big cities are still quite dirty.


----------



## Josp64

I have the experience, that the litter and trash problem is becoming worse in the western world, in every liberal country actually!

In whole Europe the cities look much dirtier than 10 years ago, because of tons of waste, especially thousands of drink cans and plastic bottles which are thrown away everywhere in the cities, on the streets, in parks and public squares, but unfortunately mostly not into the baskets, which are attached for that garbage!
For example here in Austria, which is for sure a very clean country and also the people have a strong conscience for an unimpaired environment, it´s getting unstoppable worse and worse!
I think this is because of the younger population, which have forgotten their responsibility for the nature, and also the enormous number of foreigners and asylum seekers in Austria, they have immigrated from countries where the thought for nature and environment is less marked than in european countries! 
But also in Switzerland, where they have not that big number of migrants as countries like Germany, Sweden or Austria, and they have more rigorous penalties for pollution, this waste problem is quite the same than elsewhere. 

The politicians have to gain control of this boundless problem in our disposable society, the cities especially had to employ much more workers they clean the city areas, or to launch pawns on the different packages, that would be the most urgent measure, otherwise we have to live in future on mountains of trash in the beautiful european cities!


----------



## ozwuli

I live in the US and the only countries I've been to are Mexico, Japan, China, Hong Kong, and Canada. Japan is by far the cleanest, followed by Canada.

I would like to visit Singapore one day to see if its cleanliness lives up to hype.


----------



## rheintram

Japan is amazingly clean. Especially Tokyo. It's a bit worse in Osaka but still amazing, compared to most European cities, even much smaller ones.


----------



## FM 2258

Out of all the countries I've been to I'd say Monaco...


----------



## Vineeta Sharma

Spain


----------



## Vineeta Sharma

There are 7 countries which are cleanest
Iceland,canada,Finland,Brunei,Estonia,Denmark,New Zealand


----------



## iranfox

very nice Blog.thanks for sharing this article! Great Post.- بلیط - خرید بلیط هواپیما تیک بان - خرید بلیط قطار - خرید بلیط اتوبوس - چارتر


----------



## Antony44

Switzerland is one of the richest nations in the world in terms of GDP per capita, the cleanest country in the world. Switzerland has all the conditions to live a long life


----------



## Robby24

I think it is Croatia


----------



## Roxinius

Japan is definitely the cleanest, safest country I've been to.


----------



## Benny H

Roxinius said:


> Japan is definitely the cleanest, safest country I've been to.


Yes, and Singapore, Finland, Switzerland close behind Japan!


----------



## PaperPudding

الاقتصاد الكلى ا said:


> No Western country is as clean, neat, tidy, organized as Singapore though Singapore is getting dirtier and messier with greater influx of unruly new immigrants and uncontrolled littering and poorer upkeep as days go by.
> 
> Japan is the cleanest, neatest, tidiest, most convenient country in the world.


Yes, those immigrants don't even abide by our rules. I have no idea if they don't know about the rules or don't even care about them. I frequently see immigrants/PRs (not trying to be rude but mostly immigrants from China) littering or spitting on the ground.


----------



## Robby24

New Zealand. Ecocentric policy. Technologies - only high (IT), "New Zealand hackers" have become a meme. Nature is a shrine. Hunting - well, you can shoot rabbits at least from the gatling, this is also nature protection (from rabbits).
If you want perfect at all, come to Pitcairn, British Colony. But this is for the physically strong and healthy (frontier, medicine is about zero, instead of taxes - public works in the fresh air on vital systems).


----------



## FabriFlorence

Japan and Singapore.


----------

